# Any good/safe bike routes in Bothell, WA?



## boogermin (Aug 30, 2012)

I'll be in Bothell, WA for about a week. Contemplating bringing my bike with me since that's a long time to be without riding. Just wondering if people can suggest some routes that utilize mostly bike lanes with good scenery.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## stravanator (Feb 13, 2013)

You may look at this site. Mountainbike group, but has lots of routes on a map. Lots of good riding in the area.
Evergreen Mountain Bike Alliance - Washington's Largest Mountain Bike Club

When you be in town, I could be talked in to a ride of any kind.


----------



## mgringle (May 20, 2011)

The Burke-Gilman Trail goes through Bothell and is probably the best separated bike trail in the county, and is a beautiful ride. Bothell Ski and Bike is a shop that is right on the trail and can help you with rentals and directions.


----------



## mgringle (May 20, 2011)

*BG Trail map*

Here is the the trail map:

Seattle Department of Transportation: Bike Program


----------



## boogermin (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you all for the feedback. Truly appreciated.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

mgringle said:


> The Burke-Gilman Trail goes through Bothell and is probably the best separated bike trail in the county, and is a beautiful ride. Bothell Ski and Bike is a shop that is right on the trail and can help you with rentals and directions.


The rentals at Bothell Ski & Bike are only beach-cruiser type. OK for riding the trail to Redhook Brewery but not a road bike by any means.

One of my favorite loops takes me through Bothell. It's called the Three Hills route and tackles the three main climbs of the area known as Hollywood, Norway, and Juanita, each of which is a little different feel.
Three Hills - A bike ride in Kenmore, WA

You can add on any amount of extra length on the Burke Gilman Trail, as well as other nearby climbs such as Perkins Way, Simonds Rd, etc.

If you want much longer loops, you would want to head north toward Monroe or southeast through Kirkland toward Issaquah or Bellevue and end up coming across (I-90) or around Lake Washington.


----------

